# Turning Tools - Sharpening Question



## Leviblue (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a Worksharp 3000 and have been using it to sharpen my turning tools with fair to good success.  However, I've been told that the slow speed grinder and Wolverine system is much better in the fact that the angle is more consistent.
The worksharp has the ability to accept shop made jigs to keep the angle and bevel consistent though I haven't tried them.

Curious what the group here has to say on the subject and how you sharpen your tools.  Yes, I have the carbide tools and enjoy using them so that's not part of my inquiry.

Thanks in advance! :biggrin:


----------



## ronfinch (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been using this jig with my Work sharp Buy Universal Gouge Jig at Woodcraft and it works great for consistant angles.


----------



## KenV (Jul 17, 2012)

The worksharp has a add-on tool bar that can use the Tormek and similar jigs.  The tormek jigs work well.

Hard to sharpen gouges consistently without a jig unless you have lots and lots of practice.   

You do not need nor must you have the Wolverine (though it is a good system) if you get jigs for the Worksharp

Love my worksharo for skews and long flat edges.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm using an 8" VS grinder with home made jigs. No fancy stuff at all except the Oneway vari-grind jig.


----------



## Don Wade (Jul 17, 2012)

If you learn what the edge should look like, then you do not need a slow grinder or a jig.  Takes practice.  Ask a carpenter


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 17, 2012)

Until the gouge jig came out, there really was no point to the WS. I still defer to the Griz version of they Tormek. It takes Tormek jigs and is 1/10 the price. I don't see a big need to re-shape tools in pen turning as we do in bowls and HF's. That being said, I do have a Delta 2 wheel with a 180g white wheel and 80g blue to reshape stuff.


----------



## opfoto (Jul 17, 2012)

I have the 8inch slow speed grinder with the wolverine jig attachments. I rarely reshape my tools, but I do touch them up quite a bit and never had a problem. Money well spent. YMMV.


----------



## Turned Around (Jul 17, 2012)

he problem i have found with my Worksharp system is i can't find a jig for i to fit. the Tormek DOES have jigs to fit the bar, but not this bar since there's no way to slide the jig on there. there's 2 posts that center it on the grinder, no offset like other systems


----------



## leehljp (Jul 17, 2012)

I have had a 2000 for about 5 years and a 2000 for about 3 years. Both do well. ALL of the ones mentioned above are great, but from observation on a couple of forums, it comes down to what a person learns with and what they do well with. There are some that start on one method and change to another. But for most people, once they get to the Tormek / Wolverine and good clones, and even into the WS system - and they are both used to it and fairly well experienced, all these machine will do well.

Sure the Tormek is the king, but as an analogy, I have seen some extremely fine woodworking done with pure hand tools that people who own Jet, Powermatic or Uni-saws couldn't touch. The WS can be mastered fairly easy to give some very sharp and intricate cutting tools.


----------



## clapiana (Jul 18, 2012)

the beauty of the 8"slow grinder and the wolverine jig setup is it takes 3 secs to sharpen your tools with  the 2 jigs staying at the correct angles. one for the skew and the other for a gouge.  because its so fast to sharpen the tools you don't hesitate to always have a sharp tool which is a very good thing


----------



## KenV (Jul 18, 2012)

Nic -- this the one you are using??


The add on tool bar 

http://www.amazon.com/Work-Sharp-WS...d=1342590524&sr=1-13&keywords=work+sharp+3000

seems to do the trick --

What was the Problem??


----------



## nativewooder (Jul 18, 2012)

Whatever sharpening system you use, a jig makes it easier to maintain the edge on your gouges.  If and when you do the practice to make the jig un-necessary, it will save you a tiny bit of time.  There are usually drawings or tutorials on how to make jigs at home for most systems.


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 18, 2012)

clapiana said:


> the beauty of the 8"slow grinder and the wolverine jig setup is it takes 3 secs to sharpen your tools with  the 2 jigs staying at the correct angles. one for the skew and the other for a gouge.  because its so fast to sharpen the tools you don't hesitate to always have a sharp tool which is a very good thing



I second this.

We use the Wolverine/slow speed grinder combo and always have so I can't give a comparison to other methods.  That being said, the key is finding a system that works for you that makes sharpening your tools quick and easy so you will never hesitate to pause what you are doing and give your tool a quick sharpen.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 18, 2012)

I sharpen mine with a "regular" 6 inch grinder (i.e., not slow speed) and a homemade "wolverine" style system: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/my-new-sharpening-jig-65717/
I have a worksharp 2000 that I picked up super cheap at Home Depot after someone posted the deal here on the IAP. I use it occasionally for flat skews or chisels, but for gouges and any "non-straight" edges, I use the grinder setup.  Here's a few pictures if you don't feel like clicking my link!


----------



## wolftat (Jul 18, 2012)

I personally find dull tools to be more challenging, but if you must take the easy way out, the wolverine is a good reliable system, I don't like to take the time required to use my tormek or the worksharp. But again, I stress that dull tools are good for those that like a real challenge:wink:.


----------



## opfoto (Jul 18, 2012)

> I personally find dull tools to be more challenging, but if you must take the easy way out, the wolverine is a good reliable system, I don't like to take the time required to use my tormek or the worksharp. But again, I stress that dull tools are good for those that like a real challenge:wink:


 
Sounds like someone recently got into the mandrel mfg business????


----------



## Leviblue (Jul 19, 2012)

I appreciate the input and knew there would be opinions across the board, hence the request.
I've taken the worksharp route for now and have purchased the attachement bar and Tormek jig and flat surface.  This still came out less than setting up the other systems, as I had the WS already.

Thank you to everyone that responded and I appreciate the input.  It's been enlightening!


----------

